# LLB answer to the Patagonia Better Sweater?



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Patagonia Better Sweater - both the best and the pullover edition. Does anyone have experience with the LLB version or should I just save up for the Patagonia edition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not familiar with the LLB version, but I swear by my Patagonia gear.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Not familiar with the LLB version, but I swear by my Patagonia gear.


As do I, but there's a pretty significant price differential.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

orange fury said:


> Not familiar with the LLB version, but I swear by my Patagonia gear.


Yes,me too. I have purchased and used Patagonia items over decades. There has been no decline in quality that I can see. It is rock solid good.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Which Bean sweater are we talking about?


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Thinking of this:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/90055?page=beans-sweater-fleece-pullover-mens-regular


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

It's not clear what your criteria is. Are you going to be using it climbing a mountain in winter? The Bean fleece is excellent for what it is. While I have both Patagonia and Bean's fleece I've recently resolved to buy only the Bean's fleece in the future because there's really no point in paying a premium price unless I would be testing the limits of a performance material, and, really, I still don't see the comparative advantage in the Patagonia gear.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

No - I'm only buying this for knocking around - maybe some low-level camping - but mostly just living the Dad life.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got the Lands End Polartec version, which seems to have disappeared from their website. It was $35. Gets the job done for winter fishing and knocking around.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

The North Face Gordon Lyons line is very similar to the Patagonia Better Sweater. I've had several of both and can't see a difference in the quality of fabric or construction.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

The Better Sweater fabric has a smooth finish on the outside, so it looks more like a sweater than regular fleece. LL Bean and others probably use the same fabric.

I've worn mine (Patagonia zip front) heavily for 5-6 years. It looks more tired than regular fleece would, but much less so than a wool sweater.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I have avoided this style ofclothing for years preferring to just wear a wool sweater. But I may give them a try this year for them days when I want to just slap something on.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

jpeirpont said:


> I have avoided this style clothing for years preferring to just wear a wool sweater. But I may give them a try this year for them days when I want to just slap something on.


WIth three kids and this Deep South climate, the pullover fleece is often a better option than a sweater, thought I try to balance things out.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Understandable, since I've been South most of my sweaters have been largely neglected.Shetland is simply too hot, for ever most of the winter here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2021)

the LLBean version is cheaper and also distinctly lower quality. LLbean does a lot of other versions of fleece well (polartec and hi-pile for example) but not this one unfortunately.



WillBarrett said:


> I'm a big fan of the Patagonia Better Sweater - both the best and the pullover edition. Does anyone have experience with the LLB version or should I just save up for the Patagonia edition?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Guest-957153 said:


> the LLBean version is cheaper and also distinctly lower quality. LLbean does a lot of other versions of fleece well (polartec and hi-pile for example) but not this one unfortunately.


A choice between Patagonia and Bean is Orvis. I like it that they are less likely to be plastered with logos.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> A choice between Patagonia and Bean is Orvis. I like it that they are less likely to be plastered with logos.


In my experience, Orvis has always proven to be a good choice for outdoor clothing items!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I just received a Barbour Dunmoor fleece vest from Orvis. I would highly recommend this over any other fleece. 

I have had many Patagonia fleeces and the one I bought last was very disappointing. It was a few years ago, I bought it from a Patagonia store. It was a zip up Better Sweater I believe. It was far lighter then previous Patagonia fleeces and basically lost all it’s warmth after washing.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

If it’s fleece, it’s all the same. Polar Tech, originally Malden Mills, is the company and the name of the fleece that supplies both Patagonia, and LLB. ...and just about every company making fleece clothing.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a wonderful Beretta pullover quarter zip that is lined and windproof and wool. It’s 20 yo and looks new. Best ever. Bean and Patagonia are both fashion companies these days. They’ve lost their outdoors bent, more outdoors style now. I’d look to Orvis.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

challer said:


> I have a wonderful Beretta pullover quarter zip that is lined and windproof and wool. It's 20 yo and looks new. Best ever. Bean and Patagonia are both fashion companies these days. They've lost their outdoors bent, more outdoors style now. I'd look to Orvis.


Or the REI coop house brand.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I happen to own examples of both the LL Bean and the Patagonia. In fact I was wearing one over the other today. (It's 16 degrees today.) I am not an expert but I see no significant differences in construction quality. They are both very nice. 

I like this style of jacket/sweater, especially for the zippered chest pocket. It's handy to put my phone in there and listen to podcasts while taking a walk. No earbuds necessary.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm wearing a Better Sweater (Patagonia) as I write this... my second one in the light gray tweed in the last 10 years. I was gifted the same style and fabric from LL Bean a couple of years ago. I have since bought two more of this zip-front sweater style from Bean. The knit material appears to be identical in these brands. Patagonia styles theirs with a saddle shoulder, whereas, Bean's is a traditional set-sleeve. Other than that, and the logos, I would say that Bean's is the better buy at fifty dollars cheaper. LLB ships promptly while Patagonia can take two or more weeks to get.


----------

